# Micky Thompsons



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

would a 275 40 r17 Mickey Thompson fit a stock 04 gto rim. I thought it would but i wanted to make sure before i make my purchase.

thanks
Anthony


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

same questions here. 275/35/18 or 275/40/18 will it fit stock 18's? just the rear.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

275s go on stock Vette 9.5" rims from the factory. 295/305s on 10.5s


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

A 275 is meant to be mounted on a 9-11 inch wheel. Stock is only 8.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

ye i know that
i read some where some one manged to get 275 on 8". was that all bs? whats the biggest i can go with stock 8"? 265?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

CreditDept said:


> ye i know that
> i read some where some one manged to get 275 on 8". was that all bs? whats the biggest i can go with stock 8"? 265?


Yeah you can do it. You might even be able to cram something bigger on there. But why? If the tire is to big for the rim you'll be riding on the center of the tire and not have a flat, even footprint. 245 maybe a small 255 is as big as you want to go on an eight inch rim.


----------

